# Day care in Albany Aukland



## Nicolene (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi members.
Does anyone know how the daycare for baies work? My boy will be 1 year old in june.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd guess in Albany you'd add your name/child name on a waiting list for a place and when you get the place you turn up from your requested start time and pick them up on or before your requested end time and you pay out heaps of dollars for the privilege.
From what I remember of our boy starting day care shortly after arrival in NZ when he was 13 months, all extras like morning tea, lunch, afternoon tea and nappy changes were provided in the price but it wasn't cheap. We used to pay out around $45/$50 per day.

From the age of 3 years, a Resident child or child of a temporary work visa holder (longer than 2 years) can get an early childhood grant that either allows 20 hrs per week of free day care (4hrs per day Mon-Fri) or you can use those hours to reduce your weekly costs at a private day care assuming the day care accepts the scheme. Some day care facilities offer 30 hrs per week free, but in our research these facilities tend to be the top notch private day cares where you are paying heaps more anyway.
Until a child is 3 you get $zero.


----------

